# Half baked trading scheme (Market Depth)



## LifeChoices (9 May 2011)

I've got a half baked trading scheme that I thought I'd put out there for flammatory comments by experts - who know stacks more than me.

The past few weeks I've been scraping live data to identify some buying opportunities.

What I've been looking for are stocks with a daily turnover of over $1M with very high buying to selling ratios and following them.

MSB is an example of that - for the past few days at least it's consistantly had roughly 300% more buys than sells, and its steadily rising in price.

The other sort of stocks I look at are those that are bottoming out and at their lowest ever point for some time - CVN, HST and ERA are examples I've identified. As they bottom out the buy/sell ratio is strongly negative. When they bottom out that's when the the ratio turns around. I bought CNV a few days ago at 0.21 - the point that buyers came in - a few days later the ratio is still at about (150%) and the stock has gone up almost 20% - I'll sell it when the ratio goes below zero.

HST bottomed out 29 April and now has very strong ratio (250%) and has gone up roughly 40% and ERA looks to me as if it's still got some time to go before it bottoms out (-30%) - I'll keep watching.

Is this trading scheme totally half baked and idiotic?


----------



## Knobby22 (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*



LifeChoices said:


> I've got a half baked trading scheme that I thought I'd put out there for flammatory comments by experts - who know stacks more than me.
> 
> The past few weeks I've been scraping live data to identify some buying opportunities.
> 
> ...




Sorry, don't get it. What do you mean by more buys than sells?


----------



## tech/a (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*

Are you talking depth of market?
On the buy and sell sides?
Or do you have someway of determining if a sale is buying or selling??


----------



## LifeChoices (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*



Knobby22 said:


> Sorry, don't get it. What do you mean by more buys than sells?




Yeah, not explained real well - here we go:




ratio = ((254483 - 80300)/80300)*100) + %
buy sell ratio of MSB = 217%


----------



## prawn_86 (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*

LifeChoices,

half (or at least a lot) of order in the queue are spoof orders that will be pulled beforehand. Both sides tend to put large orders in to try and give the impression there is more of one than the other.

There is no guarantee that any of those sales will even go through.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*

The Neilsen Smart Money Indicator works this same way.  Identify total buyers vs total sellers and show those that are heavy on buyers.  I'm sure that the balance of MD is a reliable edge, and if you can make it work, good on you!  Where are you screen scraping from?  Does your broker allow this?  Show us ya spreadsheet!


----------



## tech/a (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*

Been tried before by many.
The problem is that when selling becomes Fear then you wont see it in depth
when buying becomes greed you wont see it in depth.
Business will be conducted "At Market".---so you wont have a leading indicator.


----------



## skc (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*

I think the buyer vs seller ratio is useful but not 100% reliable. I think coupling that observation with other chart pattern (e.g. share has fallen a long way) may increase your edge.

But what you can't rely on is the buy/sell ratio to remain the same in the next week, day or hour. So the bigger challenge is how long you hold / when you sell.

BTW how do you scan for that with commsec? Or do you just keep trying different quotes and refresh?


----------



## LifeChoices (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*



tech/a said:


> Been tried before by many.
> The problem is that when selling becomes Fear then you wont see it in depth
> when buying becomes greed you wont see it in depth.
> Business will be conducted "At Market".---so you wont have a leading indicator.




I've really been watching HST and CVN closely - I put my money where my mouth was with CVN.

As they were both bottoming out there was no support - the ratio was strongly negative, same goes for ERA right now. Then I could see this negative getting less and less as more buyers came in the ratio reversed. Now the price is going up and the ratio is quite strong - over 100% If I set up some alerts to notify me when the CVN ratio hit's zero, I'll sell regardless of the price and I'll buy ERA, when that ratio goes above zero.

Surely fear shows up in the ratio - I think I was seeing it in HST and CVN as they were going down.


----------



## tech/a (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*

Its only my opinion.
You can discard it from your own experience.


----------



## Boggo (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*



LifeChoices said:


> Yeah, not explained real well - here we go:
> 
> ratio = ((254483 - 80300)/80300)*100) + %
> buy sell ratio of MSB = 217%




If you applied that theory then DMA should be rocketing upwards should it not ?
.


----------



## LifeChoices (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*



Boggo said:


> If you applied that theory then DMA should be rocketing upwards should it not ?
> .




Stocks with under $1M daily turnover don't come into my radar.


----------



## sammy84 (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*

Agree with majority of the posts here. Whilst the ratio does give some indication of the buyers and sellers on sidelines, the larger order parcels are typically brokers playing silly buggers. There is a large chance the order will be adjusted, withdrawn or reversed depending on the underlying price action. The ratio in isolation is about as useful as a vendor bid is at a real estate auction. Watch long enough and you will see what we mean.


----------



## pixel (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*



LifeChoices said:


> Stocks with under $1M daily turnover don't come into my radar.



 I reckon you've got a very good pre-filter, which ought to define -


long-term Low
sufficient market interest
When you then find significantly more bids than offers, I guess you can ignore the "fake" ones because there's got to be enough genuine buy interest left to get you a winner.
Keep us posted how your method performs over a longer time and larger number of trades.


----------



## LifeChoices (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*



skc said:


> BTW how do you scan for that with commsec? Or do you just keep trying different quotes and refresh?




I wrote a script that auto logs on to my account and scrapes data for any stock I choose - usually my watchlists, I then just worked on different algorithms and watched them, I thought the buy/sell volume ratio thing was particularly interesting to watch. 

The next step I want to do is to hook it up to a timer so say every couple of minutes it will fetch data from chosen stocks and send me an alert if some matched criterea is reached. ie CVN < 0, ERA > 0 

I have another script that mines the ASX site every day for all data. From that and my own research I develop my watchlist, I like stocks with turnover above 1M with big falls gains in past week/month/year. This is limited to about 10 - 20 stocks.


----------



## Boggo (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*



LifeChoices said:


> Stocks with under $1M daily turnover don't come into my radar.




Ok, this one then
.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*

life, Turbo Trader already does this and more.  It gives me a little *star* next to the stock when the volume switches from seller-heavy to buyer-heavy.  It's pretty expensive but a nice layout and does a lot more than MD, all in real time!


----------



## tech/a (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*

http://au.finance.yahoo.com/gainers?e=AX

refresh this every 30 mins and youll see the same.


----------



## Boggo (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*



Gringotts Bank said:


> life, Turbo Trader already does this and more.  It gives me a little *star* next to the stock when the volume switches from seller-heavy to buyer-heavy.  It's pretty expensive but a nice layout and does a lot more than MD, all live.




One that I do hold in my SMSF is ILU, it has actually done a reversal since midday from being seller majority volume to now being buyer majority volume.

Does that type of scenario show up during the day or is it at EOD ?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*

Live.  Also does some nice comparisons with yesterday's volume.


----------



## LifeChoices (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*



Boggo said:


> Ok, this one then
> .




Sorry, that one doesn't make it to my watchlist. I look at stocks that have either dropped a lot or gone up a lot - ie in the past 12 sessions my computer picks these. I do this daily and do different combinations and look at graphs and read stuff. After doing this all day during my dull day job, stocks just start to stand out. Getting my watchlist is a black art.

+-------+---------+
| code  | change  |
+-------+---------+
| CVN   | -25.81% |
| ERA   | -24.96% |
| YTC   | -24.5%  |
| RMS   | -23.73% |
| RSG   | -17.58% |
| SDL   | -17.58% |
| GRY   | -17.07% |
| GXY   | -16.54% |
| BDR   | -16%    |
| PRR   | -15.79% |
+-------+---------+

+-------+---------+
| code  | change  |
+-------+---------+
| MSB   | 20.92%  |
| TEL   | 8.7%    |
| CPA   | 6.51%   |
| NAB   | 6.07%   |
| SGM   | 5.99%   |
| TLS   | 5.69%   |
| FXL   | 5.56%   |
| ABY   | 5.49%   |
| KCN   | 5.33%   |
| EQN   | 5.11%   |
+-------+---------+

Besides that CEU hasn't really moved anywhere, it comes up at 124% - not as strong to me CVN, HST or MSB.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*

Everyone will be signing up for a trial of Turbo Trader.  I better email him and ask for a free month!

Remember though, tools like this can be very handy, and systems are nice for confidence, but *you the trader* have to make it all work.


----------



## LifeChoices (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*



Gringotts Bank said:


> Everyone will be signing up for a trial of Turbo Trader.  I better email him and ask for a free month!
> 
> Remember though, tools like this can be very handy, and systems are nice for confidence, but *you the trader* have to make it all work.




I can trust my own half baked system. I think ERA is a good candidate for a buy sometime soon. Earlier today the Buy/Sell ratio was -30%, which wouldn't give me confidence to buy into it just yet.

But I can see those negatives turning into positives very soon, could even be in the next few days/weeks. I'll post it here when I notice a turnaround - and we will all be rich beyond our wildest dreams.

Oh yeah - I forgot to say gringo - couldn't agree with your last sentence more.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*

I'll hop on ERA when you give the signal, if it feels right.  Posting on here or ERA thread?

Just for interest, might be useful to scrape the number of buyers vs number of sellers as well as the total shares on either side of the MD.  If you had heaps of sellers and only one HUGE buyer, with buyer vol > seller volume, I wouldn't touch that!


----------



## LifeChoices (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*



Gringotts Bank said:


> I'll hop on ERA when you give the signal, if it feels right.  Posting on here or ERA thread?
> 
> Just for interest, might be useful to scrape the number of buyers vs number of sellers as well as the total shares on either side of the MD.  If you had heaps of sellers and only one HUGE buyer, with buyer vol > seller volume, I wouldn't touch that!




I'll just post when it turns around. I think it will soon. With both HST and CVN leading up to the turn around,  it was still very strong selling - low prices and strong number of sellers. Even though ERA went up today, it was weak and the stock now looks like it's at a 5 or 6 year low. I'm not sure if there is a reason for it - but just from a trend perspective it does look like a good candidate to test this half baked trading scheme.


----------



## tech/a (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*



Gringotts Bank said:


> Everyone will be signing up for a trial of Turbo Trader.  I better email him and ask for a free month!
> 
> Remember though, tools like this can be very handy, and systems are nice for confidence, but *you the trader* have to make it all work.




Ah all is clear now.
I see where your mis understanding originates.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*

Do I have to play a guessing game or what?


----------



## tech/a (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*



> Remember though, tools like this can be very handy, and systems are nice for confidence, but you the trader have to make it all work.




Other than following a system with positive expectancy and the blueprint you have from 
valid testing---the trader need do little else.
Even a Duck can do it.

Perhaps this would be best commented in another thread on perhaps systems?


----------



## skc (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*



LifeChoices said:


> I wrote a script that auto logs on to my account and scrapes data for any stock I choose - usually my watchlists, I then just worked on different algorithms and watched them, I thought the buy/sell volume ratio thing was particularly interesting to watch.
> 
> The next step I want to do is to hook it up to a timer so say every couple of minutes it will fetch data from chosen stocks and send me an alert if some matched criterea is reached. ie CVN < 0, ERA > 0
> 
> I have another script that mines the ASX site every day for all data. From that and my own research I develop my watchlist, I like stocks with turnover above 1M with big falls gains in past week/month/year. This is limited to about 10 - 20 stocks.




Very impressive. But is Comsec market depth actually live? Or 20 min delayed?

You can add FXJ, APN and CSR to your watch list. 

Also, go sign up to a trial account with SPARK. They have the best live market depth graphics imo. You can also replay market depth over time. I think that will be very valuable in changing your half baked idea into a possible system. I personally think your half baked idea will work better with large caps.

And lastly, have a look at SGT's depth. I can never understand what's going on. There are usually a few K shares on each price level, but there are often 2 levels of 600K+ shares in the bid, which then switches to the ask in 20 minutes, then switches back... with the price barely moving. You need to be careful about things like that which might trigger your filter for the wrong seasons.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*

Not sure where to continue it, but I don't think anyone will care too much.  My stance on system vs. individual goes like this:

- A very robust system cannot be traded profitably by someone with the wrong attitude, even if every attempt is made to follow the system accurately.

- A "throw a dart at the financial pages" approach will be profitable for anyone with a good positive attitude.  By good positive attitude I don't mean grinning like an idiot and saying "I am rich!! I am rich!", but having a positive expectancy that is not based in any testing.  The expectancy is psychological.

- The ideal is a good system with a good attitude.  In my view the system contributes 10% and the attitude contributes 90% to the profits (or losses).  

I base this on my own extensive experiences (with very good systems and dart board approaches) and that of others.  I know it's unusual, and "out there", but there you have it.  I also know that you and most others in here disagree,  That's fine we can hold different views.


----------



## Synergy (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*

I like this idea...

I think it could be refined a little, but it makes a lot of sense to me. The part I like is that you're looking for a double confirmation. The drop or rise in price leading to a price turning point, and the turning of the market depth.

Although the volume filter should help minimise the effect of large orders, I'd feel more comfortable if there was something to limit the effect of large orders - especially those well away from the price action. Could you restrict it orders within a set distance away from the price action. I like the idea of using number of orders also.

If you get the double confirmation, and buy in after the price has turned, the other advantage is that you have probably also got a price turning point on good volume, which may well act as support if the price does turn against you. Low risk entry, even though you're basically buying against the trend, or at least in the very early stages of a new one.


----------



## LifeChoices (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*



Synergy said:


> I like this idea...
> 
> I think it could be refined a little, but it makes a lot of sense to me. The part I like is that you're looking for a double confirmation. The drop or rise in price leading to a price turning point, and the turning of the market depth.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I think I'm on to something also. I love the despondent threads in CVN and HST for example ....

scroll down for hangeng https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10119&page=3 - very inspiring  And then there's another Garpal Gumnut https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3597&page=65

Look at dates of posts and then graphs.

Experts everywhere.


----------



## LifeChoices (9 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*



skc said:


> But is Comsec market depth actually live? Or 20 min delayed?




AFAIK it's live, when I do trades I see them turn up in the depth - so I'm guessing it must be. I would hate to be scraping old data.


----------



## Tanaka (9 May 2011)

You may be able to apply your system rationale with tick charts. For example, a 1000 tick chart with premium data will display up tick and down tick volume after the bar has been completed. I use this for futures ES and SPI. The issue here is determining whether the up tick volume is created by buy stops being hit on short positions as the market goes up, this can be a sign that the price is reaching exhaustion and ready to switch directions, probably caused by professionals stop hunting.
I don’t know if Aussie stocks include up and down volume in tick charts because I don’t subscribe to that data. If someone could let me know it would be appreciated.


----------



## Country Lad (9 May 2011)

Life, your system is not half baked, just quarter finished.  Our trading group first developed a momentum system about 8 years ago and thanks to a couple of them being programmers, the system and the algorithms were written and tweaked over about another 18 month period until about 80% reliable for consistent gains

A few tips from the parameters we use.

Anything in the buy or sell queues more than 20% away from the current price should be ignored.  Our system works on the combination of the queues up to 10% and 20% away from the last price. The rest is ignored as not having any relevance to the momentum.

Look at using the weighted price.  By using only the number of shares, smaller parcels can in some instances have a skewing effect.  Also, the bots testing prices will then have a lesser input.

Include the number of parcels bought and sold in the parameters.  If anything this has a greater input into the momentum.

Make some allowance for the spread.

As an example, MNW probably has a high ratio from your calculations.  However, the wide spread is a risk, the ratio for the prices above 20% of the last price is very low and the 10% doesn’t register because the gap between the buy and the sell is more than 10%.  Also there were more sell trades than buy.

Hope that helps.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## LifeChoices (9 May 2011)

Country Lad said:


> Life, your system is not half baked, just quarter finished.  Our trading group first developed a momentum system about 8 years ago and thanks to a couple of them being programmers, the system and the algorithms were written and tweaked over about another 18 month period until about 80% reliable for consistent gains
> 
> A few tips from the parameters we use.
> 
> ...




Is it too late to rename my thread to a less than quarter baked trading scheme? Some of you experts are all over me.


----------



## LifeChoices (10 May 2011)

I've only just got my alerts working and it looks as though ERA has turned the corner -  there are now 15% more buyers than sellers. Although I would wait to buy this until I see a many more buyers come into it - more like 80% more buyers.

The other stock which I'm also watching has been GOR - Like MSB has strong buying support and has been going north strongly for some time.


----------



## Noddy (10 May 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> I've only just got my alerts working and it looks as though ERA has turned the corner -  there are now 15% more buyers than sellers. Although I would wait to buy this until I see a many more buyers come into it - more like 80% more buyers.
> 
> The other stock which I'm also watching has been GOR - Like MSB has strong buying support and has been going north strongly for some time.




According to Commsec ERA has -
380,000 buy,
444,000 sell,
Where to now ?

Market depth changes so rapidly, it's not a very reliable indicator IMO.


----------



## Synergy (10 May 2011)

I'm going to watch FXJ with this thread in mind. It's been falling pretty fast, but is showing signs of a possible turnaround.


----------



## ginar (10 May 2011)

Market depth = smoke and mirrors most of the time . i think a more reliable approach is to guage who comes in on more volume at market price re sellers or buyers , i think tech alluded to this in an earlier post . to identify these trends so more sophisticated software is needed as normal course of sales and market depth makes this difficult . many years ago i used quotetracker for just this purpose and it does the job nicely . quite often im a contrarian of market depth , when i see one side stacked taking the opposite position isnt any worse than taking stacked side and at the right moments its statistically better . its all pretty discretionary for me so i cant help with any mechanical systems but check out the "real" ratio of sellers to buyers by observing trades that come of the screen that never hit depth .........


----------



## tech/a (10 May 2011)

Just as bad as the system that says 
"Go long if directors are buying!"
Another one of Nielsen's cracker ideas.


----------



## TabJockey (10 May 2011)

*Re: Half baked trading scheme*



LifeChoices said:


> Even though ERA went up today, it was weak and the stock now looks like it's at a 5 or 6 year low.* I'm not sure if there is a reason for it*




Hahahaha if you don't know why ERA is at a 5 year low you should probably find out! (Hint: Google Japan and Uranium)


----------



## skc (11 May 2011)

tech/a said:


> Just as bad as the system that says
> "Go long if directors are buying!"
> Another one of Nielsen's cracker ideas.




Forget about the merits of the OP's idea in the first place... I think there are important lessons here for everyone.

- An idea isn't a trading system. There are many other parameters that need to be in place before you have a system.

- An idea isn't a bad place to start a trading system. IMO a trading system grounded in an idea / observation is much more likely to succeed, and be more robust, than a system that is just an optimisation of curve fitted parameters.

- An idea should probably be back tested / paper traded before you trade it with too much real money.

- Sometimes by sharing your idea on the ASF, you can get valuable input from other members and make some improvements.


----------



## tech/a (11 May 2011)

skc said:


> Forget about the merits of the OP's idea in the first place... I think there are important lessons here for everyone.
> 
> - An idea isn't a trading system. There are many other parameters that need to be in place before you have a system.
> 
> ...






Spot on.


----------



## LifeChoices (13 May 2011)

tech/a said:


> Spot on.




Yeah, spot on.

My market depth idea is telling me to get out of HST,  CVN and GOR today. Still a bit of support left for MSB. But at the moment my puter tells me there are not many buyers about today. 

Shares sucks at the moment despite me making some very good gains, I'm going to just sit back for a bit before I buy into it again.

On another thought, when you guys have perfected analyzing your triangles and stuff.  I'm looking for someone to help me write an computer program that will read my emails.


----------



## tech/a (13 May 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> Yeah, spot on.
> 
> My market depth idea is telling me to get out of HST,  CVN and GOR today. Still a bit of support left for MSB. But at the moment my puter tells me there are not many buyers about today.
> 
> ...




So a week ago it was get in and now its get out.
In otherwords it tells you about as much as the daily index direction.
Enjoy.


----------



## LifeChoices (13 May 2011)

tech/a said:


> So a week ago it was get in and now its get out.
> In otherwords it tells you about as much as the daily index direction.
> Enjoy.




Sorry, can you draw me a triangle and show me what you mean?


----------



## tech/a (13 May 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> Sorry, can you draw me a triangle and show me what you mean?




Irrelevant



> Is this trading scheme totally half baked and idiotic?




Yes.


----------



## Noddy (13 May 2011)

How can millions of buy orders, all below market price, make a price go up ?
Same with sell orders, how can they make a price go down ?
Buy and sell orders in market depth aren't even in the game unless the price changes.

Have a look at VBA for example, has had millions more buy orders than sells in market depth for a few days now, but the price keeps falling.

 Business takes place at market, wherever that is, is subject to random unpredictable activity, and the market depth is a useless indicator of price movement.

So the scheme being discussed in this thread isn't half baked, it's not even warm.


----------



## LifeChoices (13 May 2011)

Noddy said:


> How can millions of buy orders, all below market price, make a price go up ?
> Same with sell orders, how can they make a price go down ?
> Buy and sell orders in market depth aren't even in the game unless the price changes.
> 
> ...




I'm hearing you noddy. I'm going to get ring up Tom Pretoski from commsec right now and give him an earful about providing me with irrelevant information that is just wasting my time.

I'm going to get me one of those protractor sets and just figure out how you do those triangles and draw those fancy lines on old data - obviously a much better indicator of where the market will go next week.


----------



## Assasin (13 May 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> I'm hearing you noddy. I'm going to get ring up Tom Pretoski from commsec right now and give him an earful about providing me with irrelevant information that is just wasting my time.
> 
> I'm going to get me one of those protractor sets and just figure out how you do those triangles and draw those fancy lines on old data - obviously a much better indicator of where the market will go next week.




This thread started off strange and has now just become idiotic.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (13 May 2011)

Lifechoices, how much have you made since following this system (as a % of capital employed, and from what start date)?   And how many stocks have you traded in that time?


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 May 2011)

Assasin said:


> This thread started off strange and has now just become idiotic.



First and only comment ...

Is this jokers 15 minutes of fame over?


----------



## LifeChoices (13 May 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Lifechoices, how much have you made since following this system (as a % of capital employed, and from what start date)?   And how many stocks have you traded in that time?




I bought for 0.210 on 05/05/11 and sold today for 0.250.  Held them for 5 trading days. Put up $5K now I have $6K

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3597&page=65

Was up a lot more yesterday. 

I can see the pitfalls, but when I see a stock falling, near or below it's lowest ever level, and lots of sellers it tells me to watch the stock, it may turn around - CVN and HST did. ERA, really hasn't turned around in the same way, sure the share price has but the support wasn't there.

Works for me.


----------



## LifeChoices (13 May 2011)

Wysiwyg said:


> First and only comment ...
> 
> Is this jokers 15 minutes of fame over?




If this is all you could come up with for your first and only comment - I'd respond by saying  that I think some of you old timers find it very difficult to see past your own self importance.


----------



## skyQuake (13 May 2011)

less trolling in this thread would be nice.

Was actually looking forward to see some real testing and ideas. 

To get the ball rolling. 

How about say we look at total vol done via bids, vs total vol done via asks.


----------



## pixel (13 May 2011)

skyQuake said:


> less trolling in this thread would be nice.
> 
> Was actually looking forward to see some real testing and ideas.
> 
> ...



 Totally agree, sQ;
Some trolling, if done with wit, can be amusing and entertaining. The problem comes when it's only half-witted; not only does it become annoying, but also fills so many pages that the original question - including a sensible answer or two - gets pushed back umpty-ump pages. Kills the joy of participating; kills an entire thread; and can ultimately kill an otherwise great Forum.


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 May 2011)

I shouldn't have to slap you coots but a few whingeing about the quality of posts while their illustrious idol of an original poster comes up with garbage like this .....  



LifeChoices said:


> I'm hearing you noddy. I'm going to get ring up Tom Pretoski from commsec right now and give him an earful about providing me with irrelevant information that is just wasting my time.
> 
> I'm going to get me one of those protractor sets and just figure out how you do those triangles and draw those fancy lines on old data - obviously a much better indicator of where the market will go next week.






LifeChoices said:


> On another thought, when you guys have perfected analyzing your triangles and stuff.  I'm looking for someone to help me write an computer program that will read my emails.






LifeChoices said:


> Is it too late to rename my thread to a less than quarter baked trading scheme? Some of you experts are all over me.






LifeChoices said:


> Yeah, I think I'm on to something also. I love the despondent threads in CVN and HST for example ....
> 
> scroll down for hangeng https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10119&page=3 - very inspiring  And then there's another Garpal Gumnut https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3597&page=65
> 
> ...



How about you pull your half baked heads out from between your legs and your uhhh mates while you're down there.


----------



## LifeChoices (13 May 2011)

Some of you  act as though you were conned by reading this thread - like I killed the  Lindberg kid or something.

I didn't twist your arm  to read this, it's just another one of many stupid threads on another silly forum.

I'm just writing what's been working for me. 

For me this forum Just fills in some time, making extreme profits,  while in my dull job and waiting to die of cancer - like the rest of you.

Good luck with your profits and life.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (14 May 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> I bought for 0.210 on 05/05/11 and sold today for 0.250.  Held them for 5 trading days. Put up $5K now I have $6K
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3597&page=65
> 
> ...




19% in 5 days in a very dull market.  In other words you probably did miles better than anyone who's reading this thread.  Keep posting your buy triggers, because there'd be a few who would be interested to get on if your run continues.  But that's the big question - can you keep it up!?


----------



## skc (18 May 2011)

FXJ market depth has truned arund this morning. The rise coincided with the announcement of asset sale.

A valid idea but still need a few arms and legs before you have a trading system.


----------



## LifeChoices (18 May 2011)

skc said:


> FXJ market depth has truned arund this morning. The rise coincided with the announcement of asset sale.
> 
> A valid idea but still need a few arms and legs before you have a trading system.




Yes FXJ did turn around this morning, But it's a bit all over the place. Around 11:00am there was very strong support - up around 50% but now it's back to around 10%. I also noticed just at market open and close the past few days buyers would come in.

DTE on the other hand - which I bought into yesterday also turned around with much stronger support. It was like there were buyers in there ready to pounce - anyway let's see how that goes - so far so good.


----------



## LifeChoices (18 May 2011)

Probably should explain how DTE came to be on my watchlist. 

The asx started heading south on 11 April. So what I did was look at best and worst performers since that period with a daily turnover of over 1M and then examine the ratio of each one.

This morning my computer tells me the ten worst performers were:

+-------+---------+
| code  | change  |
+-------+---------+
| ERA   | -40.57% |
| WEC   | -38.18% |
| GNS   | -36.29% |
| AKM   | -36.11% |
| GRY   | -31.28% |
| SDL   | -29.59% |
| DTE   | -27.72% |
| RSG   | -26.84% |
| FGL   | -25.78% |
| RMS   | -25.77% |
+-------+---------+

And the 10 best were

+-------+---------+
| code  | change  |
+-------+---------+
| POH   | 17.86%  |
| TEL   | 17.69%  |
| MSB   | 15.28%  |
| TSE   | 12.69%  |
| SIP   | 10.29%  |
| CPA   | 8.14%   |
| TLS   | 5.63%   |
| TAH   | 5.62%   |
| SEK   | 4.81%   |
| EQN   | 4.43%   |
+-------+---------+

Yesterday the worst had many more sellers with the exception of DTE which had plenty of buyers and GNS which was about even. There wasn't much interest in the 10 best - except for MSB, which has had strong buying support since I started this thread.


----------



## skc (18 May 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> Probably should explain how DTE came to be on my watchlist.
> 
> The asx started heading south on 11 April. So what I did was look at best and worst performers since that period with a daily turnover of over 1M and then examine the ratio of each one.
> 
> ...




RMS deserves a close watch imo...


----------

